# ♫ εηdεd ♫ 3000th Member Contest



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Hey there everyone. For the past couple of weeks I have been giving out oodles hugs and condolences to friends and family over the passing of my grandmother, and upon getting back from her funeral Sunday I learned that Joe's wife had also passed. It is with great pleasure that I will be able to give away something with a bit more positive connotations attached to it. I had been on @Kevin since last summer about supplying the prize for the member who correctly guesses the date and time our 3000th member signs up for our great community. He had to rein me in several times as I approached him at 2600 members 2700 members and 2800 members telling me it was just too early to get something going. I don't know.... he must have some sort of crystal ball or something cause timing is much better now with a little over 2900 members on the books currently. So here is how this will work. Each member will be granted one guess as to the date and time the 3000th member will sign up with a new account. The 3000th member will need to be verified as legit (no ghost accounts or spammers). You will be able to post a guess and edit your guess until we have 2980 members on the books at which point all guesses and editing will be closed. I will be giving away 3 prizes for this contest outlined below the person who guesses the closest either before or after the sign up date will get first choice of the prizes. The second closest guess will get the next choice and the 3rd closest will get what is left. 2 of the 3 prizes qualify for international shipping the 3rd is just to heavy to ship internationally economically. The prizes are as follows pix will be posted soon as they are on my phone and I am starting this from my computer. My goal was to offer up something that would appeal to each of the vast array of craftsmen/women we have in our community. Please have fun with this I will kick it off with my guess of:

*3/9/15 at 1pm.*

Please use this format at the beginning of your guess then type the rest of any post you may make it will ease the work of keeping track of all the guesses. I am not eligible for any prizes so feel free to use my guess as yours I just wanted to put something out there so everyone knew what format to use when posting their guesses. I live in the central time zone and have WB time stamp everything with CST so make your guesses for CST please. Pix to come shortly thanks for being a member of our community!!

Greg

*Prize #1 40 pen blanks 3/4 sqr by 5 long (ok to ship over seas)*
5 cherry burl
5 redwoodburl
10 jatoba
5 staghorn sumac
5 lilac
5 buckthorn
5 mixed fruit wood


*Prize #2 redwood burl measuring 3x3x10 (ok to ship over seas)*

*Prize #3 (3 crotch wood pieces) (too heavy to ship over seas)*
2 ash crotches size marked on pieces
1 FBE crotch size marked on the piece

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Mike1950

2/28/15 at 5:00 PM Edit 3/ 15 at 6:25 CST


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Ok as promised here are the prize pix. The redwood burl has a crummy epoxy finish on it (yes this piece was part of that large table top I had for those paying attention.) The piece has some small checks but all around it is solid it came from my personal stash I was gonna make a vase from it but decided to give it away instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

2/17/15 5:00 PM


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

3/20/15 @ 3:15PM Central
You just as well right my name on that BE burl.
Oh wait I never win anything. Never mind I will just hope to see what gets made out of it.


----------



## bluedot

3/5/15 6:00 PM Central


----------



## Tclem

3/1/15 5:00 pm central


----------



## Tom Smart

2/28/15 at 8:36pm


----------



## Wildthings

3/11/15 10:02 am


----------



## jaxrbetter

2/22/15 @6:00 pm


----------



## Tony

2/15/15 @ 7:00 PM

My revised guess: April 3 at 6:35 PM

Posts merged by Admin to preserve Greg's sanity.


----------



## SENC

*3/9/15 at 1pm*


----------



## kweinert

3/11/15 at 7:42AM

It's my youngest daughter's birthday and it's a guess within reason, so why not? :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1

2/27/15 @ 9pm central time . Thanks Greg, great idea!


----------



## TimR

SENC said:


> *3/9/15 at 1pm*


Good guess...I wonder if he knows something...hmm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I can't take a guess because I went into the basement a couple weeks ago and looked at the stats - so it gives me an unfair advantage. However, I will give y'all a clue:

It's going to happen sometime between 1 second before it does, and 1 second after it did. Somewhere in that time frame. Roughly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I can't take a guess because I went into the basement a couple weeks ago and looked at the stats - so it gives me an unfair advantage. However, I will give y'all a clue:
> 
> It's going to happen sometime between 1 second before it does, and 1 second after it did. Somewhere in that time frame. Roughly.



But in what portion of the second it which it does happen will it happen?


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> But in what portion of the second it which it does happen will it happen?



That's the $47,000 question!


----------



## Kevin

Wait it was the 64 thousand dollar question lol.


----------



## TimR

Kevin said:


> Wait it was the 64 thousand dollar question lol.


Yea, but the house always gets a cut!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

*03/15/2015 at 1515 hours, Central Time. I just like the ring of that. *


----------



## justallan

3/8/15 at 8:30 PM.


----------



## SENC

TimR said:


> Good guess...I wonder if he knows something...hmm.


I figured it was possible. That, and it took no typing nor thought.


----------



## fredito

3/14/15 @ 2pm. I went with one of my kids birthdays for good luck...I honestly hope it's well before that though.


----------



## Sprung

3/15/15 @ 6:00PM


----------



## Mike1950

bump

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

3/27/2015 at 7:05pm (CST)


----------



## ripjack13

3/3/15- 10:55pm


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

3-9-15 12:37.52pm my 52 is seconds, want to be precise

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR

February, really?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

March 15th 12:00 am eastern. Beware the ides of March.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

JR Custom Calls said:


> March 15th 12:00 am eastern. Beware the ides of March.


Just a reminder that all winners will be calculated on central time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Just a reminder that all winners will be calculated on central time.


Well heck with ya then. Don't hate on us eastern folks.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

3/14/15 at 5:38pm


----------



## southernclay

3/29/15 at 10:45 PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99

4/15/15 at 7:02pm ET


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

So how about a weakly update on the number of members.


----------



## TimR

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> So how about a weakly update on the number of members.


You can actually figure it out by looking at the members pages. My count is that it hit about 2936 earlier today...February now looking like a possibility if trend of members joining in just the last day or so continues...It would be fun to be able to watch the edits folks make as 2980 gets closer...


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

we are at 2936 currently there is a stat bar on the right side of the main page you can see when you are on the computer and if you are on a phone you will find it at the very bottom of the main page

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> ... there is a stat bar on the right side of the main page you can see when you are on the computer


That's SOOOO much easier than how I was figuring it out!!


----------



## Kevin

The stat bar is on the left for those using the Wood Barter theme which most are. I figured everyone knew about it.


----------



## SENC

Have we really gained 500+ members in the last 30 days?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

We had 2600 in July or August it has taken us 5 months to gain 300+


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

3-18-2015 7:38pm


----------



## khobson

3/14/15 @ 9:26:53am...............the ultimate pi day!


----------



## Kevin

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> We had 2600 in July or August it has taken us 5 months to gain 300+



We've trended up sharply in the past couple weeks.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

I was asking because my stat bar shows 506 new members in the last 30 days.

I'm guessing the sharp spike in members is due to the new Word of the Week feature?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I was asking because my stat bar shows 506 new members in the last 30 days.



Henry that's kind of misleading - it means that 506 of our members have logged in, in the last 30 days. We have a very high percentage of active membership for any type of forum. But yeah it could be labeled more clearly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David V.

3/4/15 2pm


----------



## Nature Man

2/19/15 @ 3:00pm.


----------



## Fsyxxx

3/10 @ 7.09 pm. My bday why not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

3/6 at 10 am


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

We are cruising right along here in just the past 2 days we added 5 or 6 new members! I someone out there recruiting or something??


----------



## mrbelvetron

03/14 at 10:12 am


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Henry that's kind of misleading - it means that 506 of our members have logged in, in the last 30 days. We have a very high percentage of active membership for any type of forum. But yeah it could be labeled more clearly.


Henry doesn't understand those things

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

We added another 5-6 members since last thrusday when i posted here. current count is 2947. 33 more members and we will end guesses and watch the end of the race. Anybody our there recruiting new members? we are always up for referrals but be kind to us and be sure to invite people with like minds to us here on WB. We want to have new members but I would rather have 1 good member than 10 crackpots!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## SENC

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> We added another 5-6 members since last thrusday when i posted here. current count is 2947. 33 more members and we will end guesses and watch the end of the race. Anybody our there recruiting new members? we are always up for referrals but be kind to us and be sure to invite people with like minds to us here on WB. We want to have new members but I would rather have 1 good member than 10 crackpots!


Yep. There's only room for a few Henrys and Tonys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

SENC said:


> Yep. There's only room for a few Henrys and Tonys.


You guys are borderline crackpots so we tolerate yous two knuckleheads but that is about our limit so lets try to avoid inviting any others k guys???

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan

I'm just wondering how long till new members are allowed to use the front door when they show up?.............Wait a cotton pickin' minute here, the rest of y'all don't have to sneak in the back way!


----------



## ripjack13

They do that to avoid Henry....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Woody

I think it will happen.


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Yep. There's only room for a few Henrys and Tonys.


Henry probably has 3000 family members but don't know if they have Internet access in the county jail.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Tclem said:


> Henry probably has 3000 family members but don't know if they have Internet access in the county jail.



What not just ask your relatives for the answer to that question?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Schroedc said:


> What not just ask your relatives for the answer to that question?


Ok Colin Hawthorne. I hear you. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

test

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

we are at 2956 current members only 24 more to go before guesses are cut off. There was a lull over the weekend but we seem to be back on track now. Lets get some new guesses up here from members who haven't placed one yet.


----------



## Final Strut

Becasue it is my daughters birthday I am going to say by 11:59 p.m. on Feb. 19. I know that is only 2 days and it may be a long shot but what the hey right.


----------



## kazuma78

March 6 at 7:51 pm


----------



## ripjack13

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> we are at 2956 current members



We got 2 more!!!
Members: 2,958


----------



## Cody Killgore

March 7th @ 2AM


----------



## barry richardson

March 8th, zero six hundred.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

March 19 2:01pm


----------



## El Guapo

EDIT at 1420 on 03/03/15.

3000th member will be March 23rd at 1200... Guapo's birthday!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Thank you to who ever made this a sticky thread! We need approx 20 more new members and guesses will be cut off.


----------



## El Guapo

Oh man, I just realized how close I am to Barry. I didn't leave myself much margin!


----------



## TimR

What's going to be funny to watch...is the ramp up of new members that will be ushered in after 2980. I suspect once we hit 2980, the average per day member increase will take off from about 2, to about 8 or more, due to folks on the verge after the cutoff. Pure guesstimate, but it'll be fun to watch! Hopefully among them are some new members who become active contributors.


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> I suspect once we hit 2980, the average per day member increase will take off from about 2, to about 8 or more, due to folks on the verge after the cutoff.



I read that 3 times and still don't understand what you're theorizing. How can the per-day sign-ups increase from 2 to 8 just because the cutoff has been reached?


----------



## TimR

Kevin said:


> I read that 3 times and still don't understand what you're theorizing. How can the per-day sign-ups increase from 2 to 8 just because the cutoff has been reached?


Totally theorizing here, and it makes my head hurt too.  Once the cutoff is reached, folks can't change their date. Any guessed dates after the cutoff would be heavily influenced by encouraging new members more so than normal (for some guessed dates, and not so much for others), and at a pace that 'supposedly' steers the number of members to their guessed date. Several people encouraging new members at once will drive a skewed normal average for new members.
The "8" is a total WAG.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Here is a warning shot we only need 10 more members before guessing will be cut off. We are currently at 2970 members. Whatcha all gonna do with the wood if ya win?


----------



## Drgam

March 12 at 7:01 pm central


----------



## TimR

TimR said:


> Totally theorizing here, .... Several people encouraging new members at once will drive a skewed normal average for new members.
> The "8" is a total WAG.


Between a check yesterday and just now...9 new folks!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Berserker

3/14/15 6:22 pm


----------



## thrainson

3/12/15 at 2 p.m.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Only 4 more members need to sign up before guessing is cut off. we are currently sitting at 2976 members!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ClintW

If its still open for guessing
3/7/15 at 5:00pm


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

still 4 needed to reach the guess cut off rate so your guess is a-ok clint

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Ok only 2 more to go before guessing is cut off. Get your guesses in now before it's too late

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen

3/8/2015 8:48 am


----------



## Kevin

Remember Greg said anyone can *edit their guesses* for as long as the guessing is open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> My revised guess: April 3 at 6:35 PM



Tony it'll be difficult for Greg if members post their revised guess. Just edit your original guess we can see all edits so don't worry about losing your original guess. I will merge your posts for Greg's sanity in case everyone starts to make another guess in a separate post.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Uno mas guys!


----------



## Kevin

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Uno mas guys!



Fixing to be dos mas again we had one slip through - about to delete his account.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Dos mas guys!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo

I'm giving up on March 8... gonna revise before we get one more member!


----------



## APBcustoms

i say march 5 at 5:00

Ohhh ok lol I'll take you up on that haha I'll go with April 3rd at 6:00

Posts merged by admin for Greg's sanity.


----------



## Kevin

APBcustoms said:


> i say march 5 at 5:00



Austin I doubt anyone will mind that I point out that's only 2 days from now - we'd need to get 22 more reg's by then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Kevin said:


> Austin I doubt anyone will mind that I point out that's only 2 days from now - we'd need to get 22 more reg's by then.


there is going to be a rush!!! At that rate we will all feel the rush of wind go by.


----------



## APBcustoms

Kevin said:


> Austin I doubt anyone will mind that I point out that's only 2 days from now - we'd need to get 22 more reg's by then.



 I thought it was 2 members

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

APBcustoms said:


> I thought it was 2 members


No bud it is 2 members before guessing is cut off. If you wanted to edit your guess go for it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Fixing to be dos mas again we had one slip through - about to delete his account.





C'mon on Kevin, give me one more chance! I promise I'll donate more than mesquite pen blanks for the next auction!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

*ANOTHER TWO REMINDERS

1) YOU MAY EDIT YOUR GUESS DATE AND TIME UNTIL THE THREAD IS CLOSED. SCOTT AND MYSELF APPROVE MEMBERS AND WE WILL BE SURE TO CLOSE THIS THREAD ONCE #2980 HAS JOINED. 

2) PLEASE DO NOT POST YOUR REVISED GUESS IN A NEW POST - GO BACK TO YOUR ORIGINAL GUESS AND EDIT THAT POST. 

ONE MORE REGISTRANT AND W THIS THREAD WILL BE CLOSED.

THANK YOU GREG AND ALL PARTICIPANTS - AND GOOD LUCK. *

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## APBcustoms

Kevin said:


> *ANOTHER TWO REMINDERS
> 
> 1) YOU MAY EDIT YOUR GUESS DATE AND TIME UNTIL THE THREAD IS CLOSED. SCOTT AND MYSELF APPROVE MEMBERS AND WE WILL BE SURE TO CLOSE THIS THREAD ONCE #2980 HAS JOINED.
> 
> 2) PLEASE DO NOT POST YOUR REVISED GUESS IN A NEW POST - GO BACK TO YOUR ORIGINAL GUESS AND EDIT THAT POST.
> 
> ONE MORE REGISTRANT AND W THIS THREAD WILL BE CLOSED.
> 
> THANK YOU GREG AND ALL PARTICIPANTS - AND GOOD LUCK. *



Oops

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

APBcustoms said:


> Oops



Lol it's no biggie Austin - I merged your posts. I don't read all threads thoroughly either I couldn't if I tried.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

2980 !


----------



## Kevin

Well that didn't take long. Guessing and editing is closed. 

I can't guess on #3000 but I'm going to guess that #2980 happens about 21:32 CDT . . . . . . what do I win?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

@Treecycle Hardwoods


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Ok I have weeded out all the guesses that have passed with the exception of 3 that could still win if we get the final 2 members to sign up before 3:15 am on the 17th. The current list of contenders are below. As you can see the thread is back open for some banter but all guesses are cut off and any new guesses or edits will not be honored. Lets see who is closest guess to when the 3000th member signs up for membership. As an added bonus I will send the 3000th member one of the pens that I make should they want to share their address with me so I can mail it to them. Thanks everyone for your guesses and being part of this awesome community.

@JR Custom Calls 3-15-15 at 12 am *Mathematically eliminated* *3-17-15*
@TimR 3-15-15 3:15 pm
@Sprung 3-15-15 6pm
@Bigdrowdy1 3-18-15 7:38pm
@gman2431 3-19-15 2:01 pm
@Wilson's Woodworking 3-20-15 3:15pm
@El Guapo 3-23-15 12 pm
@duncsuss 3-27-15 7:05 pm
@southernclay 3-29-15 10:45 pm
@Karl_99 4-15-15 7:02 pm

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Hey we can't guess anymore, but can we guess which member will win so we can get a prize too?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> Hey we can't guess anymore, but can we guess which member will win so we can get a prize too?


I have a bag o' sawdust for the guy who correctly guesses who will win off the above list.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Greg it looks like you have 3 members listed whose guesses all passed yesterday?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> Greg it looks like you have 3 members listed whose guesses all passed yesterday?


yes who ever is closest will win either before or after the guess passes. Because the 3 are mathematically still in the running I put them on the list


----------



## Kevin

I'm thinking Rodney is a lock to win this bonanza.


----------



## Kevin

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> yes who ever is closest will win either before or after the guess passes. Because the 3 are mathematically still in the running I put them on the list



Okay I forgot about that! That's even better.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> I'm thinking Rodney is a lock to win this bonanza.


I would have to agree that if Vegas was making the odds for this contest he would be a 1:1 favorite hands down.


----------



## gman2431

Not Rodney! ME!!! 

I honestly can't believe How close I guessed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

But I do think Rodney will win. That's my guess!


----------



## Kevin

You're not out yet Cody we do have times where we don't get a sign up for a day or two. Keep thinking positive! And aren't there 3 winners anyway? I'd say you're def a lock to be in the money!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> You're not out yet Cody we do have times where we don't get a sign up for a day or two. Keep thinking positive! And aren't there 3 winners anyway? I'd say you're def a lock to be in the money!


I would agree with Kevin but there could be some strategic recruiting going on. Shenanigans are not allowed but if you have a good woodworking buddy that needs a home away from home now would be the time to get them to sign up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow! 2 left! Gettin close!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I have a bag o' sawdust for the guy who correctly guesses who will win off the above list.


 
I will go out on a limb here and say the winner will be the one closest to the time when the 3000th member signs on. Just saying

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I will go out on a limb here and say the winner will be the one closest to the time when the 3000th member signs on. Just saying


there are going to be 3 winners given your guess and the current rate of member signups I would put you in the 3 winner bracket.


----------



## Kevin

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> there are going to be 3 winners given your guess and the current rate of member signups I would put you in the 3 winner bracket.



Yeah well I don't know about that Greg. Both @El Guapo and @Wilson's Woodworking just sent me very large donations asking if I have ever accidentally fell on the "No Sigh-Ups" lever for a predetermined amount of time. Not sure why they're asking that or what it means . . . .

Reactions: Funny 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

That sounds like shenanigans if I ever heard shenanigans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Yea I was wondering how that would work if someone held up on the admit button but all I would possibly have to offer would be some old smoked deer jerky and sausage to offer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Marc that was funny I never seen that movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

LOL Good one Marc!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Yea I was wondering how that would work if someone held up on the admit button but all I would possibly have to offer would be some old smoked deer jerky and sausage to offer.


I'll hold up the process if you had some spicy jerky. Heck I would even delcare you the winner if you had enough sausage and jerky LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

LMAO the guy that walks up and puts his arm on the Sarge's shoulder looks like he could be the brother of Cowboy coach Jason Garrett.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I'll hold up the process if you had some spicy jerky. Heck I would even delcare you the winner if you had enough sausage and jerky LOL



I'll send a whole deer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo

I was feeling really good about this until I checked the numbers today. Unless someone breaks the internet, I think Guapo is going to miss out on some more sawdust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

gman2431 said:


> I'll send a whole deer.


@Kevin asked for a 6 pack of grainbelt from me. I wasn't sure what he was talking about.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

El Guapo said:


> I was feeling really good about this until I checked the numbers today. Unless someone breaks the internet, I think Guapo is going to miss out on some more sawdust.


Currently the shenanigans bid is up to a deer's worth of jerkey if you could top that arrangements could be made....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Currently the shenanigans bid is up to a deer's worth of jerkey if you could top that arrangements could be made....



He didn't say it would be a deer worth of jerky, just a whole deer......... If that's all it takes I'll pick up a few of them on my way home off the side of the road

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Kevin asked for a 6 pack of grainbelt from me....


 I never heard of it. I just looked at their website . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Oh look there's 2 new registrants in the queue awaiting approval!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Shennanigans aside someone did just register right after my last post. He'll show up as the latest member in about 5 minutes. 

One more guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> @Kevin asked for a 6 pack of grainbelt from me. I wasn't sure what he was talking about.



I live 35 miles down the road from where Grain Belt is brewed. Definitely not a favorite of mine, but it's better than Miller Lite or Bud Light or anything along those lines...

Oh, wait, this thread is about the 3000th member. Yeah, Rodney's definitely going to be a winner!


----------



## gman2431

Looks like this one's in the bag!


----------



## Kevin

Scott and I both detected some possible red flags on our last registrant. I have sent him an email to give a chance of clarification. This is not something new or out of the ordinary we have to do this occasionally and of course we never mention it but I thought I better mention it this time considering what is at stake. 

No I am not pulling your legs - just making sure the contest remains on the up and up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo

Unfortunately the vetting process could last until 3/23!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I just got a reply from him and I have to assume he is legit based on his reply. So the count is still officially at 2999 . . . . .

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Marc that was funny I never seen that movie.



It was a good stupid movie....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> It was a good stupid movie....



That guy looks so much like the cowgirl's coach I googled the cast of super troopers but he isn't listed. Maybe he made a cameo - or is that guy one of the main characters?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Ok I will post updates as we move along today. at 2:01 this afternoon we will have another person off the list unless someone signs up prior to that and the contest ends below is a current list of potential winners.


@JR Custom Calls 3-15-15 at 12 am *Mathematically eliminated* *3-17-15*
@TimR 3-15-15 3:15 pm *Mathematically eliminated 3-17-15 2:38 pm*
@Sprung 3-15-15 6pm *Will be one of the 3 winners if 3000th member signs up before 3-18 at 4:38 am*
@Bigdrowdy1 3-18-15 7:38pm
@gman2431 3-19-15 2:01 pm
@Wilson's Woodworking 3-20-15 3:15pm *Will be in the 3 winners if 3000th member signs up after 3-18 at 4:38 am*
@El Guapo 3-23-15 12 pm
@duncsuss 3-27-15 7:05 pm
@southernclay 3-29-15 10:45 pm
@Karl_99 4-15-15 7:02 pm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I am sure no one will join till 3:16 tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I am sure no one will join till 3:16 tomorrow.



(I got your second payment last night Danny  )

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> That guy looks so much like the cowgirl's coach I googled the cast of super troopers but he isn't listed. Maybe he made a cameo - or is that guy one of the main characters?



Did you use imdb? They usually have the most in depth info on movies....

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3859200/

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Did you use imdb? They usually have the most in depth info on movies....
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3859200/



Were you really in all those movies or did you have your director brother credit you lol. My daughter was in an indy film that never got published or whatever they call it. Pretty cool Marc can Henry have your autograph?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I was the carpenter/prop maker for em all...I did however have a screen shot of my mugshot for Profiler tv show. I was one of the bad guys....

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR

I can feel the door shutting behind me...tic tic tic...c'mon...someone join up, look at the misery you're missing!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I never looked at the frequency of members joining before . . not like this. It's normal to have stops and starts but even though I don't have a dog in the race it's sort of nail-biting lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> I never looked at the frequency of members joining before . . not like this. It's normal to have stops and starts but even though I don't have a dog in the race it's sort of nail-biting lol.


I feel exactly the same. Giving this wood away is killin' me cause it doesn't have a new owner yet!!! Lets get the last one on the books so this stuff can get out to a new owner and be used in some cool project!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I feel exactly the same. Giving this wood away is killin' me cause it doesn't have a new owner yet!!! Lets get the last one on the books so this stuff can get out to a new owner and be used in some cool project!!!!


patience Grasshopper. We need to wait just a little longer.

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Ok here is the new update. Remember that I will be giving away 3 lots of wood to the 3 closest guesses. The closest guess gets 1st choice followed by the 2nd closest and what ever is left after that goes to the 3rd closest guess. I will also be giving one of my hand made pens to the 3000th member should they want it and trust me with their address.

@JR Custom Calls 3-15-15 at 12 am *Mathematically eliminated* *3-17-15*
@TimR 3-15-15 3:15 pm *Mathematically eliminated 3-17-15 2:38 pm*
@Sprung 3-15-15 6pm *Will be one of the 3 winners if 3000th member signs up before 3-18 at 4:38 am*
@Bigdrowdy1 3-18-15 7:38pm
@gman2431 3-19-15 2:01 pm
@Wilson's Woodworking 3-20-15 3:15pm *Will be in the 3 winners if 3000th member signs up after 3-18 at 4:38 am*
@El Guapo 3-23-15 12 pm
@duncsuss 3-27-15 7:05 pm
@southernclay 3-29-15 10:45 pm
@Karl_99 4-15-15 7:02 pm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Danny you have to pray no one reg's for nearly 14 hours. Good luck lol.

Greg do you realize what we (me) forgot to do? After the cutoff at 2980 we had planned to make the member count invisible until 3000 was reached. Oops!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> Danny you have to pray no one reg's for nearly 14 hours. Good luck lol.
> 
> Greg do you realize what we (me) forgot to do? After the cutoff at 2980 we had planned to make the member count invisible until 3000 was reached. Oops!


Ya I guess that one is on you seeing as I have not been approved for my next security clearance upgrade. Thats ok though cause I am not sure how I would feel with people throwing rotten tomatoes at me for flipping levers all the time!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Kevin said:


> Danny you have to pray no one reg's for nearly 14 hours. Good luck lol.
> 
> Greg do you realize what we (me) forgot to do? After the cutoff at 2980 we had planned to make the member count invisible until 3000 was reached. Oops!


It really doesn't matter but I am going to have some fun with it while I can. I never win anything and really don't expect to. The main thing is to have some fun while we can.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> It really doesn't matter but I am going to have some fun with it while I can. I never win anything and really don't expect to. The main thing is to have some fun while we can.


pffft...easy to say when you're still in the running...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Johnturner

3/1/15 @8:26pm If it;s not to late to join...I just saw this thread - if it is I understand no worries.


----------



## Johnturner

OK that was supposed to say 3/17/15 @8:26pm


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

TimR said:


> pffft...easy to say when you're still in the running...


That alone amazes me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Johnturner said:


> 3/1/15 @8:26pm If it;s not to late to join...I just saw this thread - if it is I understand no worries.


sorry bud the guess cut off was when we hit 2980 members. we are now 1 away from getting to the 3000 mark.


----------



## Johnturner

Thanks anyway!


----------



## TimR

ahhh shucks, I'm in it for the fun too. It's all good!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Johnturner said:


> Thanks anyway!


Sit back and enjoy the end of the race it is shaping up to be a good one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tick. Tick. Tick. Tick. Tick.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

I for sure thought this would be over today! Oh well, we can wait til Thursday!

I've honestly never won anything in my life in a guessing contest like this. Amazes me I'm in the running. I mean it really does! I normally don't even participate any more in these types of things because of my fantastic luck. 

This has been fun whether there's gifts or not and thanks for doing this Greg!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Johnturner said:


> 3/1/15 @8:26pm If it;s not to late to join...I just saw this thread - if it is I understand no worries.



John, please put down the crack pipe and slowly step away from the computer.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

It looks like the race is over guys! 

We're 3000 years old!

We're in 3000 countries now!

We have 3000 members now!

Wait just a minute . . . we only have 2999 members + 1 monkey that can't even grow a tail! 

We're gonna need to hit 3001 before we have 3000 actual human members! 


I had just got back from a post office run and number MMM was in the queue. I've checked him out and he looks legit. His official registration time is 1611 hours. I can often tell based on certain info whether or not someone will post and I think this guy will. He's from Wisconsin they can't help themselves lol. Plus he owns a meat market they are constant talkers too - let the celebrations begin!






Sorry closest thing I could find that looked like a fun celebration. 

Congrats to the winners and most of all . . . . .


* THANK YOU GREG HOLUB YOU DA MAN!!!!!*

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Believe it or not guys my ability to screw up still shines. Today is my youngest grandson's birthday and that was the date I meant to enter!!! Go figure

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Maybe he will wait till tomorrow or the next day to post in the introduction.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Before anyone asks . . . I do not know why Member Stats is only showing 2999 members. I rebuilt the caches and nothing changed. I've never seen the latest member field update without the number count also updating. Neal Herrman was member #3000 and he does show as the latest member. Nothing has changed as far as the contest I just figured I'd address this before someone asks. I know certain members in this thread are going to have fun roasting me about this but I don't have a clue why the stats are locked at 2999. 

Just to show you that we do have exactly 3000 members I'll show you the official member counter in the control panel . . . 



 

I sent Matt our webmaster a trouble ticket about 10 minutes ago. I'll let ya know what he says. I know he can fix it but he's in the UK so might not hear from him until early morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Its that Monkey thing affecting every thing or maybe the solar flare 

edit my great typing skills.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Its that Monkey thing affecting every thing or maybe the solar flare
> 
> edit my great typing skills.


I think the tail-less monkey is certainly an explanation I can accept to declare the winners. Let me double check who is officially closest and I will post the results shortly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

I paid someone off to close their account for a couple days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Were you really in all those movies or did you have your director brother credit you lol. My daughter was in an indy film that never got published or whatever they call it. Pretty cool Marc can Henry have your autograph?


I am an autograph hound, you know! Very cool, Marc.

I do have a sister that can be found on imdb. At least someone in the family has talent... I just got good looks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

WOW! @Bigdrowdy1 is the closest guess to the actual sign up of our 3000th member, however only 10 minuets separated the 2nd and 3rd closest guesses. 2nd place goes to @gman2431 and 3rd is @Sprung. Thanks everyone for making your guesses and having fun with this. Mr Herman will be joining a great community of people to share his hobby of woodworking with.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Before anyone asks . . . I do not know why Member Stats is only showing 2999 members. I rebuilt the caches and nothing changed. I've never seen the latest member field update without the number count also updating. Neal Herrman was member #3000 and he does show as the latest member. Nothing has changed as far as the contest I just figured I'd address this before someone asks. I know certain members in this thread are going to have fun roasting me about this but I don't have a clue why the stats are locked at 2999.
> 
> Just to show you that we do have exactly 3000 members I'll show you the official member counter in the control panel . . .
> 
> View attachment 73996
> 
> I sent Matt our webmaster a trouble ticket about 10 minutes ago. I'll let ya know what he says. I know he can fix it but he's in the UK so might not hear from him until early morning.


Pretty sure its because of a certain member with a second membership. Goes by Woodie. So we really only have 2999 distinct members. Can't beat the machine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I will not be available for the better part of the eve. For the winners I announced earlier make your picks and then drop me a pm with your address so I can get them mailed off asap. Thanks again everyone for participating in the contest hope it was as fun for you as it was for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

SO Sweet !!! I will be back got a Birthday party requiring my presence for now SWEET!!!!!!!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Tick. Tick. Tick. Tick. Tick.....


What? what? what? what? what?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Tock tock tock tock tock . . . .

Tock about . . . pop music tock about . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> I am an autograph hound, you know! Very cool, Marc.
> 
> I do have a sister that can be found on imdb. At least someone in the family has talent... I just got good looks.



I can look around my stash of "graphs" and see what I can find worth while....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woody

SENC said:


> Pretty sure its because of a certain member with a second membership. Goes by Woodie. . . . . . . Can't beat the machine.



Especially if you can't even tell the machine the correct spelling of the member.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Tock tock tock tock tock . . . .
> 
> Tock about . . . pop music tock about . . . .



God I hate that song!!!!!
Congratulations to the winners

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thank you Greg for your donations and a good time contest to shed a little cheer. Members like you are what WB what it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thank you Greg for your donations and a good time contest to shed a little cheer. Members like you are what WB what it is.


Not a problem glad you enjoyed yourself. Per your pm I will get the redwood burl piece out to you asap. Gimme a day or two and it will be in the mail.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

@gman2431 your next on the selection of either the pen blank lot or the box o crotches.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Greg - thank you for your donations and this fun! And thanks for the gift/prize! I know that I won't need to pick which package you'll be sending me (they're all sweet!), so I'll send you my address. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> @gman2431 your next on the selection of either the pen blank lot or the box o crotches.


Okay I think it is time to bite my lip and be very quiet about that box of WHAT!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

I'll take the crotch wood! Thanks Greg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Congrats to the winners !!!! Matt this is at least the second time you have won .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Thanks Greg for having such a great contest and the wonderful prizes. Congrats to the winners. 
I was actually down with the stomach flu the last couple of days and this contest is about the only thing that was bringing a smile to my face.
This is a great community and it is a lot of fun to be able to joke back and forth. I think everyone who participated was a winner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut

Kevin said:


> Neal Herrman was member #3000 and he does show as the latest member.



Neal Is legit. I don't know him personally but I know who he is. He is a bonafide turkey killer from up nort.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Thanks Greg for having such a great contest and the wonderful prizes. Congrats to the winners.
> I was actually down with the stomach flu the last couple of days and this contest is about the only thing that was bringing a smile to my face.
> This is a great community and it is a lot of fun to be able to joke back and forth. I think everyone who participated was a winner.


No a problem at all hope you get back on your feet and feelin' better soon


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Final Strut said:


> Neal Is legit. I don't know him personally but I know who he is. He is a bonafide turkey killer from up nort.


Turkey killer? I thought we were running a woodworking group here?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Turkey killer? I thought we were running a woodworking group here?


Yeah, he makes pot call strikers too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Final Strut said:


> Yeah, he makes pot call strikers too.


I see all these people calling pot. I thought there were only a few states that had legalized this? 
Oh wait a minite, Pot call are not for calling POT! 
They are for  calling.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Danny back off the meds a little !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

he's on meds? lol....that explains a lot...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Congratulations to the weiners and those who played. And special thanks to Greg for hosting this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> That guy looks so much like the cowgirl's coach I googled the cast of super troopers but he isn't listed. Maybe he made a cameo - or is that guy one of the main characters?



He's one of the main guys....erik stolhanske...he plays the guy named Rabbit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

ripjack13 said:


> he's on meds? lol....that explains a lot...


You never know. It could be because I am off my meds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## duncsuss

It stands to reason that a site run by a leprechaun would hit 3,000 members on St Patrick's Day ... 



Congratulations to all the winners!

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

duncsuss said:


> It stands to reason that a site run by a leprechaun would hit 3,000 members on St Patrick's Day ...
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the winners!


 
I have been wondering if anybody was going to go there!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> It stands to reason that a site run by a leprechaun would hit 3,000 members on St Patrick's Day ...



Ain't that cool! Hey not even a little man dressed in green can control karma.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

As of today all of the prizes have been mailed out. The only exception is the pen I promised to our 3000th member. I have not seen nor heard from him since he signed up. He hasn't made an introduction either. I will continue to watch that area and see if he gets involved. I can't get his address until he makes enough posts to get PM privileges. Once he gets to that point I will drop him a PM and see about squaring up with him on the pen. Thanks again for everyone who got involved with the contest. We are well on our way to 4000 members looking forward to our continued growth as a community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

So, @Kevin how about we have another contest... If someone can correctly guess the date that we hit 4000 members, by the end of March this year, you send a pallet of premium FBE to me.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> As of today all of the prizes have been mailed out. The only exception is the pen I promised to our 3000th member. I have not seen nor heard from him since he signed up. He hasn't made an introduction either. I will continue to watch that area and see if he gets involved. I can't get his address until he makes enough posts to get PM privileges. Once he gets to that point I will drop him a PM and see about squaring up with him on the pen. Thanks again for everyone who got involved with the contest. We are well on our way to 4000 members looking forward to our continued growth as a community.



It's up to you Greg but I wouldn't chase the guy - I did that with either 500 or 1000 or 2000 can't remember now - but sort of got snubbed. Unless he takes the initiative to get involved on his own volition I wouldn't worry about it. JMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I can't get his address until he makes enough posts to get PM privileges. Once he gets to that point I will drop him a PM and see about squaring up with him on the pen.



Anyone want to run a contest on the exact date and time when member #3000 will get his PM privileges?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> Anyone want to run a contest on the exact date and time when member #3000 will get his PM privileges?



My guess is . . . . . . .



 

. . . . . . . not long after he or someone else asks for it........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

@Treecycle Hardwoods 

Greg, I received my package today. I've never seen a padded envelope stuffed so full! Thank you very much, again, for hosting this contest and for the prizes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------

